# How long do eyelash extensions last?



## jesshorner (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm Jess and i'm new to the forum with my only post being my introduction. I was wondering if anybody has had any experience with semi permanent eyelash extensions and how long they realistically last i.e. 1 week, 2 weeks?

I've been looking around and like the look of some products on EyeLuvLashes and was wondring whether it is the eyelahses or the glue quality which makes them stick for longer. The product i'm after is something like this http://www.eyeluvlashes.co.uk/eyeluvlashesonlineshop/prod_1461139-Rainbow-Mink-by-Blink-Tray-J-Curl-020-Thickness-11mm-Length-Colour.html.

After getting the eyelashes i'll be looking for glues etc.

Thank you everybody!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

***mod edited


----------



## honeykim (Sep 16, 2011)

DO NOT do your own eye lash extensions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DONT!!!!!!!! unless you're a professional. 
i've had eyelash extensions done several times. and i swear each time i get it done, after a week, i swear i will never do it again. but i always end up going back, to fill in the ones that have fallen out (also i'd pluck them off in my sleep.. omg!) 

a lot of my friends, including my mom, and i have done this several times. and to be honest, no one has great things to say about it. sure it looks pretty for the first 3 days. then you slowly start looking into a hot mess. and still need to use single falsies. 

because.. you can't help to pluck them off in your sleep.. -__- the second time i got it done was the worst. i literally plucked all of my eyelashes off.. looked ridiculous for a few weeks. 
both of my make up artists have told me NOT to do this anymore. and i haven't! 

maybe you won't pluck yours in your sleep. but if you do it on your own.. you probably will lol. 
get it done professionally if you really want to (imo, i think everyone should try what they want to do once.. and see how they like it). 
it's not expensive to get it done professionally either.


----------

